# Transportwagen für Angelgeräte



## MeFoMan (15. April 2002)

Hallo allerseits,
ich trage mich mit dem Gedanken, mir einen Transprotwagen selber zu bauen. Mir ist die ewige Schlepperei am Fluß entlang zu lästig. Die handelsüblichen Wagen finde ich alle sehr unpraktisch, schlecht verarbeitet und schlichtweg viiiiel zu teuer.

Ich möchte mir einen Transportwagen für mein Angel-Equipment selber bauen. Ich habe am ltz. Wochenende einen Wagen von weitem gesehen. Das war quasi ein Plateau auf das Räder aufgesteckt waren. Das ganze hatte eine Art abnehmbare Deichsel an der das Teil durch die Wiesen gezogen wurde.

Die Grundfläche war das Angel-Plateau. Darauf war die Kiepe und ein Eimer geschnallt  worden. Hinter der Kiepe, an der Deichsel war eine zusätzliche Halterung angebracht. Daran wurde das Rutenfutteral angebracht.

Das Plateau selber schien auch Marke Eigenbau gewesen zu sein...

Hat jemand sowas schon mal gebaut, bzw. hat jemand einen Bauplan ;+ , den er mir zur Verfügung stellen kann?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. April 2002)

Moin!
Setz dich doch mal mit Bondex in Verbindung der wollte son Teil auchz schon mal selber bauen. Vieleicht hat Bondex den Wagen inzwischen fertig.


----------



## Bonifaz (15. April 2002)

Für sowas würd ich mich auch interessieren !!


----------



## hecht24 (15. April 2002)

jo ich auch man wird langsam aelter
 :c  :c


----------



## Guen (15. April 2002)

@Hecht24

Bei dem ganzen Krams ,den Du so gewinnst ,brauchst Du so etwas auch   !

Gruss Guen


----------



## MeFoMan (17. April 2002)

Höre ich da Ironier oder gar Sarkasmus heraus   ? Mein Gelegenheitszielfisch, die Meerforelle, macht sich in den ltz. Monaten recht rar in meiner Fangstatistik, aber die Sache mit dem Stippfischen funktioniert seit fast 20 Jahren ganz gut... Will noch jemand &acute;n paar alte Silberpötte kaufen? Habe genug davon  :q  Dafür brauche ich einen extra Gepäckhalter am Wagen ... #w 

Markus


----------



## nobbidick (20. April 2002)

Moin,
Ich habe mir auch einen Wagen gebaut, doch der Transport vom Futteral stellt sich bei mir als Problem dar. Aber wichtig ist ja schließlich den schweren kladderadatsch nicht Schleppen zu müßen. Futteral über&acute;n Rücken, Wagen inne Hand und los gehts. So kann man auch mal locker einen Kilometer zurücklegen ohne Krämpfe und Ermüdungserscheinungen zu bekommen. Ich möchte ihn nicht mehr missen.

Das wichtigste an so einem Wägelchen sind relativ " große Räder ", mit so lütschen 10 cm reifchen ist Sand oder ähnliches Gelände nicht zu überwinden. Da muß man am ende noch den Wagen schleppen.

Mein Wagen besteht aus 3 teilen :

1. Die Achse, ca. 50 cm Spurbreite mit 20 - 25 Vollgummireifen bestückt (Kettcarreifen z.B.). In der Mitte einen Einsteckhülse für die Deichsel.

2. Die Deichsel, zum einstecken in die Achse. Jeweils eine Bohrung in Deichsel und Einsteckhülse an der Achse, die dann einfach mittels Splint fixiert werden.

Der Wagen ist schon mal fertig.

3. Der Aufsatz, bei mir eine Materialbox von RBB. Maße: l/65 cm, b/ 40 cm, h/ 40 cm.
Am Unterboden habe ich Rohrclips befestigt, die natürlich stramm auf Achse und Deichsel passen.
Aufsetzen, drücken, fertig.

Alternativ kann man eine Plattform oder ähnliches,halt den eigenen Vorstellungen entsprechend, anfertigen.

werde nochmal Bilders rein Stellen #h

ersma 

nobbi


----------



## nobbidick (20. April 2002)

Bilders   
hier zu sehen: Die verchromte GTI Ausführung  :q 
als vorbild für nachbauten aus Alu oder anderem Material.





Kofferraumfreundlich   




Clip und Führungen 




Im ganzen, auf dem Aluaufsatz war einst das Polster meiner Sitzkiepe befestigt, somit sparte ich mir den Stuhl mitzunehmen. Für den Transport wird das Riffelblech hinten an der Box eingehangen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte einen kleinen Anstoss geben

Viel Spass 

nobbi


----------



## hecht24 (20. April 2002)

danke nobbi
bauste sowas auch auf bestellung?
 :q  :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. April 2002)

Auf jeden Fall sollte es mit dem Wagen keine Probleme geben beim Abtransport der Fische wenn es mal gut gebissen hat.


----------



## Dorsch1 (20. April 2002)

Wichtig und hier gut,ist doch der Grundaufbau des Fahrwerk&acute;s.Was sich dann jeder als Aufsatz raufbaut ist doch dann für jeden nach seiner Idee leicht selbst zu entwerfen.

Super und Dank an unseren Nobby für diese mit Bildern unterlegte Idee.


----------



## nobbidick (21. April 2002)

Bitte gerne! und Danke Dorsch1   
Das Fahrgestell ist wirklich ausschlaggebend, der Rest .....

@ hecht24

Reine Getränkefrage  :q   

ersma
nobbi


----------



## hecht24 (21. April 2002)

> Reine Getränkefrage


jut w :z  :z ieviel becks willste denn?


----------



## nobbidick (22. April 2002)

Eine Anstandskiste   
da können wir drüber Reden :m 

nobbi


----------



## hecht24 (22. April 2002)

super nobbi
wann kann ich den wagen holen?
 :q  :q  :q


----------



## nobbidick (22. April 2002)

Inerhalb der nächsten 3 Wochen isser fertig, nur für den Aufsatz mußte selber sorgen :m 

Und wie du ihn dann abholst .... ???
Das kriegen wir wohl auch irgendwie hin.

Prost #g 

 nobbi


----------



## hecht24 (22. April 2002)

super nobbi
du bist mein held.
 :q  :q  :q


----------



## Dorsch1 (22. April 2002)

@ Hecht

Sammelst Du Helden? :q  :q  :q


----------



## hecht24 (23. April 2002)

logo
 :q  :q  :q


----------



## nobbidick (23. April 2002)

Verlegenzubodenblick #t 
Hat mein Chef heute auch zu mir gesagt: Na, du bist ja&acute;n Held. Aber ich glaube das war nicht so gemeint wie dein Held  :q  :q

Die Achse is schon fertig  :g 

Ersma 
nobbi


----------



## hecht24 (23. April 2002)

> Die Achse is schon fertig


super


----------



## nobbidick (7. Mai 2002)

Moin hecht24

dei audo is fettich  






ich hoffe es gefällt  :a 

nu lass uns ma überlegen wie wir das teil zu dir kriegen :q 

Vielleicht könnten wir ja eine Kette bilden, da lernt sich bestimmt der ein oder andere Boardi kennen   

Aber wo liegt espelkamp ????????? #c


Also von Bremen nach Espelkamp, wo auch immer das liegt.

Kann hier irgendjemand einen Aufruf starten ??


ersma
nobbi


----------



## Dorsch1 (7. Mai 2002)

Wenn das Auto bis in den Süden gebracht wird beteilige ich mich an dieser Kette.
Und jeder der das Teil weitertransportiert hat bei Hecht zum AB-Treffen freies trinken für den Abend. :q  :q  :q


----------



## masch1 (7. Mai 2002)

Hi Dorsch1 solte das gefährt nach südosten der Republik kommen dann bring ichs zu dir und wir kassieren beide das Bier#2  :q  :z  :z


----------



## Dorsch1 (7. Mai 2002)

@ masch1

Super Idee.#6
So machen wir das. :q  :q


----------



## Lynx (8. Mai 2002)

Wenn wir hier einen Abfertigungs-Spediteur hätten, wäre das schnell erledigt.
Einem Brummi würde das Ding in das Führerhaus geworfen, und für 5 € liegt das am anderen Tag beim Hecht vor der Haustür.  
Wird täglich tausendfach so erledigt. :q


----------



## Franky (8. Mai 2002)

Blöde Frage, aber kommt jemand von den Fehmarn-Fahrern bei Albert vorbei? Von Bremen nach Fehmarn ist kein Problem...


----------



## Tiffy (8. Mai 2002)

Ich kanns zumindest bis zum AB Kreuz Bramsche mitnehmen. Ich ruf so ca. 30 min. bevor ich da vorbeikomm bei Albert an und wir treffen uns dann dort. 

Ich würd ja wohl bei Albert vorbeifahren. Nur hab ich meine kleine Tochter dabei und da ist die Autofahrt von Fehmarn nach Hause schon lang genug für sie.


----------



## hecht24 (8. Mai 2002)

super maedels
bin naechste woche in gronau carpfreak zum treff abholen.
da kennte ich ihn abholen.is das einfachste denk ich


----------



## nobbidick (8. Mai 2002)

Moin!

Franky ist gerade unterwegs zu mir und holt den Wagen ab.
Das klappt ja Prima   

( nur wie kommt die Kiste Bier zu mir ?  :q )

is nich wichtig Hauptsache du kannst mit dem karren was anfangen :m 

ersma
nobbi


----------



## hecht24 (8. Mai 2002)

ich komm zum angeln zu dir.wann is zander auf?
 :q  :q  :q


----------



## nobbidick (8. Mai 2002)

#6 #6 #6
Das is&acute;n Wort   , der Zander ist leider erst ab 1. Juni auf. 
Jage mir einen Termin rüber und es kann losgehen  :q 

 C Ya
nobbi


----------



## hecht24 (8. Mai 2002)

1 juni?
 :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## nobbidick (8. Mai 2002)

Geht Klar!
Ich schick dir mal meine Handynummer rüber dann können wir das ja absprechen.

Vielleicht Tagsüber mit Boot auf Hecht und Abends mit Bierchen #g  auf Zander.

ersma 
nobbi


----------



## hecht24 (8. Mai 2002)

super
 :q  :q


----------

